# Discontinued Studio Stick Foundation



## foizzy (Oct 25, 2009)

MAC Selfridges has a bunch of the discontinued colours in stock. I picked up a couple and noticed they had half a drawer full but didn't take a note of what shades were available. Worth giving them a ring I think.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for the heads up! i'm sure it'll make somebody very happy!


----------

